# Now Sorted



## ByronBlack (15 Dec 2007)

[edit]


----------



## wizer (15 Dec 2007)

Wow Byron, I can only imagine something unhappy has happened. If only it was not so close to xmas, just dont have the spare cash right now. I doubt you'll be waiting long before you find a buyer.

Hang in there mate


----------



## TonyW (15 Dec 2007)

WiZeR":3bysb624 said:


> Wow Byron, I can only imagine something unhappy has happened.


I agree with WiZeR, whatever the circumstances Byron I can only wish you good luck. I am sure you wont be waiting long for your buyer.

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Richard S (15 Dec 2007)

Byron

I echo the above and though it sounds ominous I hope whatever has prompted this action is not too serious and rectifies itself soon.

Good luck and best wishes.

Richard


----------



## Smudger (15 Dec 2007)

Same from another Richard S, BB.


----------



## Tom K (15 Dec 2007)

Sorry to hear this you have been such a prolific contributor.
I checked out your auction you say you are unable to do any heavy lifting. Hope you have not done yourself any permanent damage or was it the Iroko? Guess we may never know. Best of luck for the future.

Regards Tom


----------



## WellsWood (15 Dec 2007)

Same here regarding the sale I'm afraid, wrong end of the year even for bargains.

I do hope everything's OK, and we're not jumping to any wrong conclusions, but if some misfortune has come your way and I can help in any way.... well, you know where I am.

All the best.


----------



## Adam (15 Dec 2007)

MarkW":1dy2a1q0 said:


> Same here regarding the sale I'm afraid, wrong end of the year even for bargains.
> 
> I do hope everything's OK, and we're not jumping to any wrong conclusions, but if some misfortune has come your way and I can help in any way.... well, you know where I am.
> 
> All the best.



I would like to second that. If there is anything we can do to help, let us know. Doesn't have to detail the problem, just what we could do to help and I'm sure people would pitch in.

Adam


----------



## Digit (15 Dec 2007)

> I would like to second that. If there is anything we can do to help, let us know. Doesn't have to detail the problem, just what we could do to help and I'm sure people would pitch in.



Ditto! Just getting over prostate cancer surgery myself, and being very limited on the lifting for some time, I know the problem. Anything I can do, just yell!

Roy.


----------



## Mike.C (15 Dec 2007)

Byron, what ever the problem is I am really sorry to hear you are selling your workshop. I agree with Adam, if there is anything we can do, just let us know.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Mcluma (15 Dec 2007)

all the best with the auction


----------



## mailee (15 Dec 2007)

Extremely sorry to hear this Byron. I do hope everything turns out for the best mate. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Blister (15 Dec 2007)

Very sorry to here the sad news , Hope there is no serious reason for selling your workshop , and everything works out for the best for you 

Best wishes 

Allen


----------



## Shultzy (15 Dec 2007)

Sorry you are having to sell your workshop, I do hope this won't be the end of your woodworking. Good luck with the auction.


----------



## woodbloke (15 Dec 2007)

Byron - this is devastating  agree with others in wishing you the best, if anything can be done by forum members, please shout. Best of luck with the sale - Rob


----------



## Streepips (15 Dec 2007)

Byron, hope all works out OK and you have a happy ending to this episode.


----------



## woodshavings (15 Dec 2007)

Byron,
Very sorry that something has happened to make this necessary.
What ever it is, I hope you get through it OK
John


----------



## tnimble (15 Dec 2007)

Sorry to see this, hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## Paul Chapman (15 Dec 2007)

Hi Byron,

Whatever has brought this sale about, I wish you all the best.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mel (15 Dec 2007)

hi byron 
sorry to hear this 
PM sent 
regards 
mel


----------



## Jake (15 Dec 2007)

Not again, I hope whatever it is get sorted soon.


----------



## seaco (15 Dec 2007)

Sounds like we're all behind you mate hope with the others it's not serious, don't hesitate to ask if there is anything we can do...


----------



## Escudo (16 Dec 2007)

All a bit upsetting this........

BB you have had such enthusiasm over the years, I can't imagine what would force you sell all your tools and equipment? 

Good luck mate, feeling very sorry about this situation.

Esc. (Tony)


----------



## Slim (16 Dec 2007)




----------



## chippy1970 (16 Dec 2007)

Best wishes to you Byron whatever the problem is.

I remember seeing that you were selling all your Festool kit a while back and going over to using tablesaw etc etc I see now your giving up on that too.    

As I am sure you can see everyone is behind you.


----------



## Woody Alan (16 Dec 2007)

Whatever it is Byron I hope it sorts itself out for you, and your enthusiasm sees you through.

Alan


----------



## jjc_uk (16 Dec 2007)

Ditto all the above byron , seems like only yesterday I was constantly tuning in for your workshop build, hope things work out/ improve

all the best
Jim


----------



## John McM (16 Dec 2007)

Good luck Byron.


----------



## ByronBlack (16 Dec 2007)

Thanks to everyone for the kind words and the private messages/emails etc. 

However I just wanted to post here again so no one has got the wrong end of the stick. Nothing disastrous or bad has happened, my health apart from my back is fine.

The reason for the sale is two fold. The first being I need the cash for some emergency repairs to my house, and the second which has coincided with my decision to sell is that through a family contact I have access to a cabinet makers workshop and therefore don't require my machines which means I can sell and sort the house out. I'm still keeping all my good hand tools along with my router, sander, jigsaw and various other tools. All it means is that my stock prep and machining will be done elsewhere locally which free's up more space in the shed to indulge in other hobbies and keep it just for hand tools.

I apologise if my first post gave the impression something more serious happened, that wasn't my intention, I just didn't wont to go into all the details.

However, if this complete auction doesn't sell, I shall be selling the various items off seperately in the new year and I have made a note of those of you who have expressed an interest in the PM's.

Thanks again though to everyone for the kind words.


----------



## Philly (16 Dec 2007)

Glad to hear that, Colin  
Best regards
Philly


----------



## Mike.C (16 Dec 2007)

I am sure others members will agree when I say that we are releived to hear that except for some repairs you are alright yourself.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Lord Nibbo (16 Dec 2007)

What ever the problem BB I do wish you well for the future and hope whatever the problem that they are overcome.


----------



## Digit (16 Dec 2007)

That's great!


----------



## TonyW (16 Dec 2007)

Mike.C":37mmcj3b said:


> I am sure others members will agree when I say that we are releived to hear that except for some repairs you are alright yourself.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


Absolutely. 
Hope we can see some pics of your new cabinet makers shop. 
All the best

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## Blister (16 Dec 2007)

So , best of both worlds then :wink: 

Glad it was nothing serious :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (16 Dec 2007)

Phew! All sort's of things were going through my head, good luck with the auction and house repairs mate, and a new workshop to use is great news. :wink:


----------



## woodbloke (16 Dec 2007)

BB - I think that's a bit of a relief, hope your back sorts itself out soon and that the sale of your stuff goes through on the bay. Would be very interesting to see the inside of your new 'shop (that you have the use of) when you have the time to post a few pics - Rob


----------



## mailee (16 Dec 2007)

Phew, thank goodness. I was fearing the worst go to admit. Glad to hear everything else is fine. Post some pics of the 'New' workshop when you get time mate. :wink:


----------



## wizer (16 Dec 2007)

hehe I was going to add a PS to my original post saying something along the lines of "Of course this could mean you've won the lottery and kitted out the WS with CI heaven"

Good luck with everything Byron. I might have been interested in some seperate items but won't be able to commit to anything til the new year.


----------



## Shadowfax (16 Dec 2007)

Wow, Byron, sounds like you might have fallen on your feet. I was a bit worried ulntil you posted again.
Good for you, though!
Hope the sale goes well.

SF


----------



## jonny boy (16 Dec 2007)

Are you still going to post on the forum though?
jon.


----------



## Digit (16 Dec 2007)

So who's a lucky burger then? Best of luck.


----------



## lugo35 (17 Dec 2007)

sad reading got better  thank god
cant really add anything more to whats been said


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (17 Dec 2007)

What a dramatic thread! I've only just caught up with this and I must say I'm relieved that the problems I imagined that could cause you to sell were all figments of my overactive imagination.

Good to know all is well and you'll still be making and posting.


----------



## ivan (18 Dec 2007)

Agreed, and good luck, whereever it may be of best use to you!

regards, Ivan


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Dec 2007)

Thanks again to everyone who has posted on this thread and sent me PM's, it's much appreciated.

I will continue to post occasionaly on the forum, but it won't be for a while as I'm getting virtually no time in the workshop at the moment due to the cold and my bad back (probably due to the cold weather) and won't be visiting the new shop until part way into the new year, but will update with any projects that I eventually get to.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

Have forum rules now changed, are we all now allowed to promote our own ebay sales?


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Dec 2007)

I'm not promoting my own ebay sale, I've clearly offered the sale to the forum *outside* of ebay, but used the link to give more details of the sale. :roll:


----------



## Gill (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey":152ld2l2 said:


> Have forum rules now changed, are we all now allowed to promote our own ebay sales?


If you've got a problem with a post, Jockey, report it using the 'Report Post' button, *don't* raise the matter in the open forum.

:x 

Gill


----------



## Jake (18 Dec 2007)

Gill":g97fpd7b said:


> If you've got a problem with a post, Jockey, report it using the 'Report Post' button, *don't* raise the matter in the open forum.
> 
> :x
> 
> Gill



Can I borrow your petard after you've finished with it?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

Gill":2y76pn92 said:


> If you've got a problem with a post, Jockey, report it using the 'Report Post' button, *don't* raise the matter in the open forum.
> 
> :x
> 
> Gill



I did but sod alls been done about it. Seems like the select few can do as they please. Especially when the mods add to the thread.


----------



## Mike.C (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey wrote,


> Gill wrote:
> 
> If you've got a problem with a post, Jockey, report it using the 'Report Post' button, don't raise the matter in the open forum.
> 
> ...



What like promoting B&Q?

Byron is not promoting his ebay auction, he is just asking if we want to buy any of the items.

Cheers

Mike.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

Mike.C":2f1chta8 said:


> What like promoting B&Q?



What's B&Q got to do with ebay and forum rules?


----------



## Mike.C (18 Dec 2007)

50% of your posts are about B&Q and Triton routers.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

ByronBlack":25mj9az8 said:


> I don't wish to go into all the details to explain this sale, but I've put up an ebay auction for a 'ready to go' workshop with all the machines and numerous powertools and handtools.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0184630469
> 
> ...



Advertising in threads & private messages is strictly prohibited unless permission is given beforehand by the forum admin (Charley). 

If you wish to advertise on UKW we offer banner space for companies to advertise their products and services. Please email charley ukworkshop.co.uk for more information.

Or have in excess of 2500 posts.


----------



## Digit (18 Dec 2007)

> 50% of your posts are about B&Q and Triton routers.



Anybody wanna buy a dozen petards? :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

Mike.C":21kcz849 said:


> 50% of your posts are about B&Q and Triton routers.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike



Sour grapes or what, just because you wouldn't pay the postage and didn't get one cheap. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey, why will you not do as Gill said and press the report button. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey":3hjzo8e6 said:


> I did but sod alls been done about it. Seems like the select few can do as they please. Especially when the mods add to the thread.



Mike, when will you learn to read? :roll: :wink: :roll: :wink: :roll:


----------



## Mike.C (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey wrote,


> Mike.C wrote:
> 50% of your posts are about B&Q and Triton routers.
> 
> Cheers
> ...



No I was not prepared to be ripped off.


----------



## TonyW (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey":17x2s8iq said:


> Advertising in threads & private messages is strictly prohibited unless permission is given beforehand by the forum admin (Charley).
> 
> If you wish to advertise on UKW we offer banner space for companies to advertise their products and services. Please email charley ukworkshop.co.uk for more information.
> 
> Or have in excess of 2500 posts.


My understanding of the forum rules is that as long as For Sale is stated in the post title items can be offered to forum members. Reading Byrons post it seems that he is willing to accept offers outside of ebay from this forums members therefore I cannot see how this particular post could be seen as a breach of forum rules/etiquette

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Dec 2007)

YAWN!! This is the reason why I've chosen not to be as much an active member anymore.


----------



## Mike.C (18 Dec 2007)

Byron wrote,


> YAWN!! This is the reason why I've chosen not to be as much an active member anymore.



Why Bryon? Don't let one member get you down.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Digit (18 Dec 2007)

I'm also a member on an archaeological site Byron and there used to be one there as well. 8)


----------



## Gill (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey":2l01wtrg said:


> Gill":2l01wtrg said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got a problem with a post, Jockey, report it using the 'Report Post' button, *don't* raise the matter in the open forum.
> ...


My mod powers don't extend to this board, as you know full well. If they did, I would have acted to preserve its integrity. A little patience is required sometimes when reporting posts - they can only be acted on when a moderator logs onto the forum. In the meantime, the correct procedure is to wait, not make a public personal attack on someone. I would have made a similar comment to anyone who made a personal attack, not just you - there's nothing selective about my approach. Your criticism of the way that this forum is conducted was therefore wholly inappropriate and also unjustified.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

Gill":1b3qi56e said:


> My mod powers don't extend to this board, as you know full well. If they did, I would have acted to preserve its integrity. A little patience is required sometimes when reporting posts - they can only be acted on when a moderator logs onto the forum. In the meantime, the correct procedure is to wait, not make a public personal attack on someone. I would have made a similar comment to anyone who made a personal attack, not just you - there's nothing selective about my approach. Your criticism of the way that this forum is conducted was therefore wholly inappropriate and also unjustified.



Personal attack, by who and when?


----------



## motownmartin (18 Dec 2007)

Jake":3qev9q5k said:


> Gill":3qev9q5k said:
> 
> 
> > If you've got a problem with a post, Jockey, report it using the 'Report Post' button, *don't* raise the matter in the open forum.
> ...



It looks as though either the fuse has gone out or it was a dud :lol:


----------



## Slim (18 Dec 2007)

Jockey is a troll. He hasn't contributed a single constructive post to this forum. Just ignore him and hopefully he will go away.


----------



## TheTiddles (18 Dec 2007)

Sad, lonely, pathetic, boring, dull - there are so many ways to describe people who get irate and abusive on the internet. It's a very interesting sociological study, the way people behave when they know there is no accountability for their actions. 

For God's sake this is a woodwork forum! We're supposed to be the nice gentle types who like to squirrel away in their workshops with a mug of tea and radio 4! I omitted 'old' from that as this is what I do and I'm 24.

Get some perspective, honestly

Aidan


----------



## Bodrighy (18 Dec 2007)

TheTiddles":1h09usy3 said:


> For God's sake this is a woodwork forum! We're supposed to be the nice gentle types who like to squirrel away in their workshops with a mug of tea and radio 4! I omitted 'old' from that as this is what I do and I'm 24.
> 
> Get some perspective, honestly
> 
> Aidan



Amen (unfortunately not to the old bit anymore  )

Pete


----------



## jonny boy (18 Dec 2007)

Best thread i've read in a while, more please!!!

jonny.


----------



## ByronBlack (18 Dec 2007)

TheTiddles":4gankv65 said:


> Sad, lonely, pathetic, boring, dull - there are so many ways to describe people who get irate and abusive on the internet. It's a very interesting sociological study, the way people behave when they know there is no accountability for their actions.
> 
> For God's sake this is a woodwork forum! We're supposed to be the nice gentle types who like to squirrel away in their workshops with a mug of tea and radio 4! I omitted 'old' from that as this is what I do and I'm 24.
> 
> ...



I agree whole heartedly. I prefer a nice tumbler of Southern Comfort at this time of year to tea though, it keeps from my fingers and other extremities from getting frost bite


----------



## Anonymous (18 Dec 2007)

Please refrain from the personal attacks and get back on topic with posts in this thread or it will have to be locked

Thanks


----------



## Blister (18 Dec 2007)

There is always one  

Look at this :-

Jockey
Forum Newbie


Joined: 09 Aug 2007
Posts: 33

and no location :? 

Hope he goes away soon , and we can return to normal 

If I say Wimpy , and Burger King , will I be reported as well :roll:


Hope you get a Sale soon BB


----------



## Michael7 (19 Dec 2007)

Well Blister, youve gone and done it. I want a whopper burger now


----------



## mel (19 Dec 2007)

congratulations byron 
it looks like you have found a buyer 
or changed your mind and decided to keep all those tools 8)


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

Tony":38ewtyx1 said:


> Please refrain from the personal attacks and get back on topic with posts in this thread or it will have to be locked
> 
> Thanks



Does that go for every one or is it just aimed at me? I can't recall making any personal attacks openly in this thread. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ByronBlack (19 Dec 2007)

Aye Mel, it's all sorted. I'm looking forward to a productive new year.

Jockey, your being a troll, your know it, we know it, do us all a favour and grow up.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

Slim":ndz8ypun said:


> Jockey is a troll. He hasn't contributed a single constructive post to this forum. Just ignore him and hopefully he will go away.




You can but hope!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

ByronBlack":22itlz6d said:


> Aye Mel, it's all sorted. I'm looking forward to a productive new year.
> 
> Jockey, your being a troll, your know it, we know it, do us all a favour and grow up.



Looks like the housing association have agreed to do the repairs. :wink:


----------



## Woodmagnet (19 Dec 2007)

Good luck with everything Bryon. :wink: 
Jockey, why don't you just saddle up and ride off into the sunset, like the good cowboy you are. :wink:


----------



## ByronBlack (19 Dec 2007)

Jockey":1wasyjko said:


> ByronBlack":1wasyjko said:
> 
> 
> > Aye Mel, it's all sorted. I'm looking forward to a productive new year.
> ...



Internet tough guy huh? Sad little boy. And for your information, I own my home, it sounds like you probably still live with your mother, or in a caravan perhaps.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

ByronBlack":3p1qpfm4 said:


> Internet tough guy huh? Sad little boy. And for your information, I own my home, it sounds like you probably still live with your mother, or in a caravan perhaps.




Ah the wonders of sub prime mortgages. :wink:


----------



## ByronBlack (19 Dec 2007)

Jockey":1l4x7tyb said:


> ByronBlack":1l4x7tyb said:
> 
> 
> > Internet tough guy huh? Sad little boy. And for your information, I own my home, it sounds like you probably still live with your mother, or in a caravan perhaps.
> ...



Ah, the wonders of primeordial soup!


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

ByronBlack":1q8kj9i8 said:


> YAWN!! This is the reason why I've chosen not to be as much an active member anymore.



You still here?

I thought you'd have better things to worry about being without a roof at this time of year. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

jonny boy":2qammbjw said:


> Best thread i've read in a while, more please!!!
> 
> jonny.



For you Jonny, is Byron having it large or what?


----------



## Digit (19 Dec 2007)

> And for your information, I own my home,



So do I, bought and paid for, but it didn't cost me my manners old son.

Roy.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

Digit":ca2zu37t said:


> So do I, bought and paid for, but it didn't cost me my manners old son.
> 
> Roy.



Buy to let scheme! :wink:


----------



## BradNaylor (19 Dec 2007)

Blimey,

What does a man have to do to get banned around here these days?


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dec 2007)

Enough

This thread is now locked


----------

